# Witch names....Pleeeese!



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I was thinking of Bewitched, was her goofy aunt Esmeralda? (sp?)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Hagatha
hmmmm, a dorky witch....
add "atha" or "itha" or "ilda" to anything and that might do it.

Dorkilda, Dorkatha, Dorkitha
Nerdilda, Nerdatha, Nerditha
Geekilda, etc..........

Have fun with it!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Poindextra
Eugenia
Marvinitha


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

My 12 y.o. says Eunice


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Sara or Mary from Hocus Pocus. 
They were both umm, challenged... hehe


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Dweebzelda
Geekerella


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

how bout ursula. have NO idea how i came up with that LOL =P


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Dorky witch?, it has to be Magrat from Terry Pratchett


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

zwinky -A funny sounding magical name my 6 year thinks it would work


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Grizelda
Broomhilda

Now that I think of it, The Monkees had a song called "Auntie Grizelda" back in the '60's that might make good theme music to go with the Costume.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

How about Dumbella.


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL!! I love it! Now I just have to decide WITCH one to use!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Erzsébeth
Alzbetaworth 
Plantarwart


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

*Was there a Bertha mentioned yet?

You sure have your pick now.

What about Puffy Bumblebuns?

Bwahah! This is fun! *


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i have a few kids witches storybooks (sorry their all in french) but one is called Wittilda.....


A witch from Canada


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay, after a combination of suggestions from here, and elsewhere, I came up with....... Agatha Agnella Penelope Hagnasty
What do you think?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Excellent tongue twister!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

how about dolores, agatha, or the witches from harry potter - helga hugglepuff & rowena ravenclaw


----------

